# Motor Mount Torque specs



## mywifescar (Jun 27, 2005)

I just did a complete Water pump/Timing Belt/Tensioner/Thermostat change on my wifes 2000 AEG Jetta. I torqued the motor mount bolts (strech bolts) to what I thought was an acceptable level (30-40ftlbs) One of the strech bolts snapped! 
Does anyone know the recomended torque specs? It was the rear bolt on the Frame side, so I'll replace it early next week. I'll drive it as is for now...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Those bolts have realy low torque specs, from memory in my bentley i think it was less than 20 lb-ft, maybe 11 NM is what it said in the book.
The big ones up front into the tranny are about double that.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

as per bently:
mount to body bolt-30ft/lbs +1/4 turn. always replace
mount bracket to body bolt-18ft/lbs+1/4 turn
mount to engine bracket bolt-44ft/lbs+14. always replace


----------

